# [Windows 7] PC findet WLAN-Netzwerk, kann aber nicht darauf zugreifen



## Accipiper (14. September 2013)

Hi, habe folgendes Problem. Ich finde hier mein Netzwerk mit meinem PC, kann ihn aber nicht damit verbinden, da es ein Problem gibt. Smartphone und Laptop (mit Windows 8) laufen aber problemlos?
Hat jemand eine Idee? Zum Test hatte ich auch mal IP6 rausgenommen, ging aber auch nicht. Ich nutze die verbaute WLAN-Lösung auf dem Asus P8Z77V-Premium.


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. September 2013)

Ist beim Router vielleicht ein MAC-Filter an und ein PC dann nicht in der Liste? Oder wo liegt das Problem denn genau? Kannst du einfach keine Verbindung aufbauen oder besteht eine Verbindung und du kriegst keinen Internet Zugriff?


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Also Mac-Filter kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Schließlich gings mit Handy und Laptop auch einfach so. Ich kann aber mit dem PC gar keine Verbindung aufbauen.


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Muss man für die verbaute W-Lan Lösung vlt. eine extra Antenne anschließen ? Zumindest bei meinem Board gibt es eine solche Antenne, ohne die nichts läuft.


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Die beiden Antennen sind dran und auch der neueste Treiber installiert. Ich finde ja verschiedene Netze, kann aber nur keine Verbindung aufbauen.


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2013)

Welche Treiber für die Asus WLAN-Karte hast du genommen?
Die komplette Asus Wireless Engine oder nur den nackten Treiber?


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Ich hab nur den Treiber genommen, hier mal noch das Fehlerprotokoll:

DruckenWindows-Netzwerkdiagnose Herausgeberdetails 

Gefundene Probleme 
Problem mit dem Drahtlosadapter oder ZugriffspunktProblem mit dem Drahtlosadapter oder Zugriffspunkt Nicht behoben Nicht behoben 
Weitere Informationen zu Drahtloskonnektivitätsproblemen finden Sie unter "Windows-Hilfe und Support". Fehler 
Drahtlosadapter zurücksetzen Abgeschlossen 
Router- oder Zugriffspunktprobleme untersuchen Abgeschlossen 


Gefundene Probleme Erkennungsdetails 

6 Problem mit dem Drahtlosadapter oder Zugriffspunkt Nicht behoben Nicht behoben 

Weitere Informationen zu Drahtloskonnektivitätsproblemen finden Sie unter "Windows-Hilfe und Support". Fehler 

Das Drahtloskonnektivitätsproblem kann nicht behoben werden. 
Drahtlosadapter zurücksetzen Abgeschlossen 

InformationenNetzwerkdiagnoseprotokoll 
Dateiname:  52C8712D-8B11-4449-9355-CBB35BCACEF4.Repair.1.etl 


Router- oder Zugriffspunktprobleme untersuchen Abgeschlossen 

Wenden Sie sich an den Netzwerkadministrator, wenn Sie mit einem Hotspot oder Domänennetzwerk verbunden sind. Andernfalls: 1. Entfernen Sie das Gerät bzw. schalten Sie es aus. 2. Warten Sie 10 Sekunden, nachdem die Lampen des Geräts aus sind. 3. Schalten Sie das Gerät ein bzw. schließen Sie es an die Steckdose an. Zum Neustarten eines Routers oder Zugriffspunkts mit integriertem Akku drücken Sie kurz die Rücksetztaste. 
InformationenNetzwerkdiagnoseprotokoll 
Dateiname:  ED4E0CDD-62C4-4629-9593-3DEB560C3945.Repair.4.etl 




Erkennungsdetails Erweitern 

InformationenDiagnoseinformationen (Netzwerkadapter) 
Details zu Netzwerkadapter Diagnose: 

Treiberinformationen für Netzwerkadapter Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung:

   Beschreibung . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n-Netzwerkadapter
   Hersteller  . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom
   Anbieter  . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom
   Version   . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.100.196.15
   INF-Dateiname . . . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\INF\oem48.inf
   INF-Dateidatum . . . . . . . . . : Samstag, 14. September 2013  20:52:35
   Abschnittsname  . . . . . . . . . : BCM43XNMAS_NT61
   Hardware-ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_14e4&dev_4359&subsys_850c1043
   Instanzstatusflags . . . . . : 0x180200a
   Geräte-Manager-Statuscode  . . : 0
   Schnittstellentyp  . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71
   Typ des physikalischen Mediums . . . . . . : 9



InformationenDiagnoseinformationen (Drahtloskonnektivität) 
Details zu Drahtloskonnektivität Diagnose: 

Informationen zur Verbindung, die momentan diagnostiziert wird
 Schnittstellen-GUID: cc4770ad-9b14-43eb-922b-8efb72b9d07f
 Schnittstellenname: Broadcom 802.11n-Netzwerkadapter
 Schnittstellentyp: Systemeigenes WiFi
 Profil: Ermittlungsverbindung
 SSID: Hanse45
 SSID-Länge: 7
 Verbindungsmodus: Infra
 Sicherheit: Ja
 Verbindung herstellen, selbst wenn das Netzwerk keinen Broadcast sendet: Nein

Es wurde eine Verbindungsstörung diagnostiziert.
 ID für die automatische Konfiguration 1
 Verbindungs-ID 1

Zusammenfassung für den Verbindungsstatus
 Verbindung wurde gestartet um: 2013-09-15 11:04:22-508
 Profilübereinstimmung: Erfolg
 Präzuordnung: Erfolg
 Zuordnung: Fehlgeschlagen
 Sicherheit und Authentifizierung: Nicht gestartet

Liste der sichtbaren Zugriffspunkte: 10 Element(e) insgesamt, 10 Element(e) angezeigt
        BSSID        BSS-Typ PHY    Signal(dB)    Kan./Freq.    SSID
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
BC-05-43-9B-87-28    Infra     <unbekannt>    -82        11     WLAN-BC05439B8728
00-23-08-AE-0E-88    Infra     <unbekannt>    -77        1     EasyBox-AE0E00
08-86-3B-D8-A9-B8    Infra     <unbekannt>    -75        1     belkin.39b8
80-B6-86-AE-4B-9F    Infra     <unbekannt>    -74        7     WLAN-4B9F40
00-1C-4A-D3-1B-E2    Infra     g    -77        6     Internetmania
28-37-37-48-F7-32    Infra     <unbekannt>    -79        11     Daniel E. Netzwerk
00-26-4D-BF-2A-54    Infra     <unbekannt>    -74        6     EasyBox-BF2A16
14-D6-4D-B5-86-B4    Infra     <unbekannt>    -73        6     Hanse45
68-B6-FC-26-D4-58    Infra     <unbekannt>    -81        13     HITRON-D450
1C-7E-E5-3D-8E-18    Infra     <unbekannt>    -81        10     Two Girls One Hub

Verbindungsverlauf

 Informationen zur ID für die automatische Konfiguration 2

  Liste der sichtbaren Netzwerke: 10 Element(e) insgesamt, 10 Element(e) angezeigt
  BSS-Typ PHY    Sicherheit    Signal(RSSI)    Kompatibel    SSID
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        16    Ja        WLAN-BC05439B8728
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        26    Ja        EasyBox-AE0E00
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        30    Ja        belkin.39b8
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        32    Ja        WLAN-4B9F40
  Infra     g    Ja        26    Ja        Internetmania
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        22    Ja        Daniel E. Netzwerk
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        32    Ja        EasyBox-BF2A16
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        34    Ja        Hanse45
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        18    Ja        HITRON-D450
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        18    Ja        Two Girls One Hub

  Liste der bevorzugten Netzwerke: 0 Element(e)

 Informationen zur ID für die automatische Konfiguration 1

  Liste der sichtbaren Netzwerke: 9 Element(e) insgesamt, 9 Element(e) angezeigt
  BSS-Typ PHY    Sicherheit    Signal(RSSI)    Kompatibel    SSID
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        14    Ja        WLAN-BC05439B8728
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        22    Ja        EasyBox-AE0E00
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        30    Ja        belkin.39b8
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        32    Ja        WLAN-4B9F40
  Infra     g    Ja        26    Ja        Internetmania
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        22    Ja        Daniel E. Netzwerk
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        34    Ja        EasyBox-BF2A16
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        66    Ja        Hanse45
  Infra     <unbekannt>    Ja        16    Ja        HITRON-D450

  Liste der bevorzugten Netzwerke: 0 Element(e)

 Informationen zur Verbindungs-ID 1
 Verbindung wurde gestartet um: 2013-09-15 11:04:22-508
  ID für die automatische Konfiguration 1
  Profil: Ermittlungsverbindung
  SSID: Hanse45
  SSID-Länge: 7
  Verbindungsmodus: Infra
  Sicherheit: Ja
  Vorzuordnung und Zuordnung
   Die vom Hardwarehersteller bereitgestellten Konnektivitätseinstellungen (IHV): Nein
   Die vom Hardwarehersteller bereitgestellten Sicherheitseinstellungen (IHV): Nein
   Das Profil entspricht den Netzwerkanforderungen: Erfolg
   Vorzuordnungsstatus: Erfolg
   Zuordnungsstatus: Fehler 0x00038002
   Verknüpfungsgrundcode: 0x00000002




InformationenDiagnoseinformationen (Drahtloskonnektivität) 
Details zu Drahtloskonnektivität Diagnose: 

Vollständige Informationen zu dieser Sitzung finden Sie im Drahtloskonnektivitäts-Informationsereignis.

Hilfsprogrammklasse: Automatische Konfiguration
 Initialisierungsstatus: Erfolg

Informationen zur Verbindung, die momentan diagnostiziert wird
 Schnittstellen-GUID: cc4770ad-9b14-43eb-922b-8efb72b9d07f
 Schnittstellenname: Broadcom 802.11n-Netzwerkadapter
 Schnittstellentyp: Systemeigenes WiFi
 Profil: Ermittlungsverbindung
 SSID: Hanse45
 SSID-Länge: 7
 Verbindungsmodus: Infra
 Sicherheit: Ja
 Verbindung herstellen, selbst wenn das Netzwerk keinen Broadcast sendet: Nein

Ergebnis der Diagnose: Problem ermittelt
 Ausgabe verwiesen an: RNWF MSM Helper Class

Fehlerursache:
Es konnte keine Verbindung mit "Hanse45" hergestellt werden.
Wiederholen Sie den Verbindungsversuch.

Wiederherstellungsoption:
Drahtlosnetzwerkadapter zurücksetzen
Dadurch wird der Netzwerkadapter "Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung" auf dem Computer deaktiviert und anschließend aktiviert.




InformationenDiagnoseinformationen (Drahtlosnetzwerkadapter) 
Details zu Drahtlosnetzwerkadapter Diagnose: 

Vollständige Informationen zu dieser Sitzung finden Sie im Drahtloskonnektivitäts-Informationsereignis.

Hilfsprogrammklasse: Systemeigene WiFi-MSM
 Initialisierungsstatus: Erfolg

Informationen zur Verbindung, die momentan diagnostiziert wird
 Schnittstellen-GUID: cc4770ad-9b14-43eb-922b-8efb72b9d07f
 Schnittstellenname: Broadcom 802.11n-Netzwerkadapter
 Schnittstellentyp: Systemeigenes WiFi
 Profil: Ermittlungsverbindung
 SSID: Hanse45
 SSID-Länge: 7
 Verbindungsmodus: Infra
 Sicherheit: Ja
 Verbindung herstellen, selbst wenn das Netzwerk keinen Broadcast sendet: Nein

Ergebnis der Diagnose: Problem ermittelt

Fehlerursache:
Fehler bei der Drahtloszuordnung zu "Hanse45".
Vom Router bzw. Zugriffspunkt wurde keine Antwort empfangen.

Detaillierte Fehlerursache:
Fehler bei der Drahtlosverknüpfung mit diesem Netzwerk. Es wurde keine Antwort vom Drahtlosrouter oder Zugriffspunkt empfangen.

Wiederherstellungsoption:
Suchen Sie nach den Ursachen für eine geringe Drahtlossignalqualität.
Das Signal ist aufgrund der Entfernung oder einer Störung schwach.
Weitere Informationen zu diesem Problem finden Sie in "Hilfe und Support" von Windows.




InformationenNetzwerkdiagnoseprotokoll 
Dateiname:  52C8712D-8B11-4449-9355-CBB35BCACEF4.Diagnose.0.etl 

InformationenAndere Netzwerkkonfiguration und Protokolle 
Dateiname:  NetworkConfiguration.cab 

Sammlungsinformationen 
Computername:  JOHANNES-PC 
Windows-Version: 6.1 
Architektur: amd64 
Zeit: Sonntag, 15. September 2013 11:04:49 

Herausgeberdetails Erweitern 

Windows-Netzwerkdiagnose 
Ermittelt Probleme mit der Netzwerkkonnektivität. 
Paketversion: 1.0 
Herausgeber: Microsoft Windows


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Auch mit der Engine (habs gerade installiert) klappts nicht.


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2013)

Diese Mini-Antennenanschlüsse sind im übrigen eine Katastrophe, hatte so was selbst schon bei einem Asus-Mainboard und wenn die nicht wirklich fest reingedrückt werden gibts keine Verbindung.


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Hast du vlt. einfach mal probiert dich zu einem anderen Router von Nachbarn oder so zu verbinden ? Ich hatte das auch schon einmal das ein Laptop mit einem bestimmten Router einfach nicht funktionieren wollte.


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Hmmm, hat auch nicht funktioniert, da werde ich auch zu den Netzwerkverbindungen weitergeleitet und verbinde dann ja wieder unter Windows. Antennen habe ich auch mal neu angesteckt ... 

@Laudia, nein hab ich nicht, bin auch erst hier her gezogen und kenn daher keine Nachbarn ...


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Und wenn du einfach am Laptop ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk erstellst und darauf verbindest ? Oder am Handy die Hotspot Funktion aktivieren ?


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Also mit Handy als Hotspot funktionierts ...


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2013)

Ich würd beim Router mal einen Werksreset machen.


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Alles klar, probier ich später mal, ich melde mich dann noch mal ...


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Wie gesagt hatte ich mal das gleiche Problem. Ich habe dann am Router ein paar verschiedene Verschlüsselungsmethoden durchprobiert, irgendeine hatte dann funktioniert.


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

So, also ein Reset des Routers hat leider nichts gebracht.
Wenn ich den auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück setze, ändert sich dann auch das WLAN-Passwort?


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Natürlich. Das Passwort ist dann wieder das, welches auf der Unterseite des Routers steht.

Wie gesagt, ich würde ein paar verschiedene Verschlüsselungsmethoden ausprobieren.


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Hi, reicht es wenn ich da die Verschlüsselung von AES auf Auto stelle, oder ist das was anderes.

Sorry aber ich kenn mich da nicht so aus und hab keinen Bock in der WG alle ohne I-Net sitzen zu lassen ...


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Zuerst einmal schaltest du diesen WPS-Mist (Wifi Protected Setup) ganz oben aus, das braucht keiner.

Dann stellst du den "Sicherheitsmodus" um, der beschreibt nämlich die Verschlüsselungsmethode.

WPA+WPA2 solltest du auswählen können ohne dass an den anderen PC's etwas geändert werden muss, deine Mitbewohner werden dann nur für ca. eine Minute kein Internet haben.

Danach nur WPA. Dazu muss dann euer WLAN manuell von allen PC's / Smartphones gelöscht und neu eingerichtet werden.

Wenn das nicht klappt würde ich WEP ausprobieren, da muss ich allerdings darauf Hinweisen, dass WEP absolut unsicher ist, und von jedem in wenigen Minuten gehackt werden kann. Außerdem muss dann euer WLAN manuell von allen PC's / Smartphones gelöscht und neu eingerichtet werden.


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Hmm, WPS kann ich nicht ausstellen.

Und WEP will ich eigentlich auch nicht nehmen.

Könnte denn ein Neu-Aufsetzen des Systems helfen?


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Welche Auswahlmöglichkeiten hast du bei "Sicherheitsmodus" denn ?

Und den Haken bei WPS --> aktivieren kannst du nicht rausnehmen ? Also den ganz oben auf der Seite ?


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Im Anhang die Varianten. Den Haken hab ich mal raus genommen. Ich dachte ich hätte auf "Auf nicht konfiguriert zurücksetzen" klicken müssen, da musste ich es nämlich neu einrichten.


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Auch mit deaktivierem WPS klappts nicht.


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Stell den Sicherheitsmodus mal auf WPA/WPA2 um, und dann in den WLAN-Eigenschaften am PC den Sicherheitstyp auf WPA-Personel (Bzw. probier bei den Einstellungen am PC dann etwas durch wenn das auch nicht klappen sollte. Bei mir hat die Verbindung auch schonmal plötzlich funktioniert, nachdem ich zu 100% falsche Einstellungen gesetzt habe).


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Stell den Sicherheitsmodus mal auf WPA/WPA2 um, und dann in den WLAN-Eigenschaften am PC den Sicherheitstyp auf WPA-Personel (Bzw. probier bei den Einstellungen am PC dann etwas durch wenn das auch nicht klappen sollte. Bei mir hat die Verbindung auch schonmal plötzlich funktioniert, nachdem ich zu 100% falsche Einstellungen gesetzt habe).


 

Wie kann ich die beim PC ändern, hab keine Option gefunden ...


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Rechtsklick auf das Wlan Netz --> Eigenschaften --> Sicherheit --> Sicherheitstyp


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Also, normalerweise verbinde ich ja immer über das Symbol in der Taskleiste. Da kann ich allerdings nur verbinden (bei Rechtsklick). In der Verwaltung der WLAN-Netze habe ich es daher einfach manuell hinzugefügt, allerdings funktioniert es trotzdem nicht, auch nicht mit WPA2-Personal ....


----------



## Accipiper (15. September 2013)

Passen denn die erweiterten Einstellungen?

Eine Neuinstallation von Windwos würde nicht helfen, oder?


----------



## Accipiper (16. September 2013)

Also ich habe gerade den Router noch mal resetet und alles neu eingestellt, und trotzdem kann ich keine Verbindung herstellen 

Könnte ich denn den PC über ein LAN-Kabel mit dem Laptop verbinden und so eine Internetverbindung bekommen?


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2013)

Ja, das geht. Bei Google sind auch jede Menge Anleitungen dazu zu finden, ist keine große Sache.


----------



## Accipiper (16. September 2013)

Dann werde ich das mal als Übergangslösung probieren. Wir bekommen in nem Monat eh nen neuen Router ...


----------



## Accipiper (16. September 2013)

Ach ja, leider klappt es nicht, da der Reiter "Freigabe" in den Eigenschaften des WLAN-Moduls fehlt. Ich weiß allerdings nicht warum???

Warum kann nicht einfach mal was klappen ....


----------



## Accipiper (17. September 2013)

Habs doch hinbekommen, da beim LAN-Controller noch die Freigabe an war, dann gehts nicht für den WLAN-Adapter.

Einen Riesen-Dank auf jeden Fall an Laudian für die tolle Hilfe.


----------

